# App Developer needed



## Dannyh521 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey guys, I am looking for someone that has a good base knowledge of app development to join a team. What i am specifically looking for is a secondary developer with an understanding of how to build an app for location based searches and services. If you think this is you we would really like a chance to talk/work with you. Thanks for your time.


----------

